# apple wood



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

OH has been chopping back our apple tree and wondered if it was ok to give to our rats and rabbit we are looking after?


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I give it to my guinea pigs to nibble on so don't see a problem. I believe fruit woods are sold commercially for rabbits etc. At least you know where your wood came from.


----------



## Danielmarkwogh (Aug 9, 2010)

I just made apple wood home for my lovely rabbits, Her old home was very shy so suddenly done it, I think apple wood is best for rabbits home.


----------

